# Plaque



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so sick and tired of people associating rats with disease for once just one time can't they blame it on something or someone else other than rats it could be aliens for all a car just not rats I'm sick of people being oh your rat caused the plaque grrrrrr

Sorry I just get mad when people.say that or blame data for any kind of sickness 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Plaque is what you get on your teeth lol. Plague is clearly not liked by autocorrect! It's kind of true, it was the fleas that carried the black death but the rats helped spread it by transporting the fleas.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea I have auto correct it hates me the price of no computer and using the app lol. I just too lazy to fix it but I should. I'm not trying to believe rats done it by themselves how did they get the fleas? Where did fleas come from? I'm not satisfied about it being just rats lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I always correct people too when they say rats carry plague because that isn't correct. Rats carry fleas that carry plague  Wild rats can be pretty gross to be fair but it's rediculous they way people think my pet rats have diseases like plague and would prefer to live in the sewer, everyone knows rats prefer fleecy hammocks!


----------

